

Hack day project: “Sprint – the card game” - russhill
http://engineering.talis.com/articles/sprint-the-card-game/

======
nickluft
Neat game, really an abstract card game with the chrome of designing apps. I
can imagine it working very well. The special cards might need handling
carefully as they might be too powerful! Play testing is the best way to spot
those problems.

